# How much protein should a person eat per day?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2018)

Based on the Institute of Medicine, your protein consumption is in the range of 10 to 35 percent of our daily calorie. Th[FONT=q_serif]at [/FONT]is not an independent question. A rapidly-digesting protein such as whey might be consumed every hour and be insufficient. A slow-digesting protein such as meat is probably good for 4?6 hours.


Amino acids can be stored but only as temporary muscle. Whatever arrives faster than muscle can utilize is wasted. If some amino acids are present in excess of what is needed to build muscle, that excess is wasted. At best, any combination which promises to ?balance? vegetable protein sources must do so within the same meal.


Temporary muscle is not a bad concept. If amino acids were available, one would build as much muscle as possible, even if more than hormones and genetics would allow one to retain. Normally, that muscle is cannibalized between meals for amino acids which the liver would convert to glucose. Hardly any of those amino acids would be utilized for anything else.


A consistent supply of glucose is more important than a continuous supply of protein. Sleep time does not count. Normally, the body switches to fat burning during sleep and preserves muscle during that time.


Either slow-digesting carbohydrate (which reduces the need to cannibalize muscle for carbohydrate) or a ketogenic diet (which eliminates it) can substitute for more frequent consumption of protein.


It is easiest to consume slow-digesting animal protein several times per day and then consume carbohydrate when one feels hungry. Thanks!


----------

